# ECDL- is it still acceptable? Where to do in Newbridge



## Banking2006 (7 Sep 2007)

Is the ECDL still acceptable as a basic qualification? I was going to recommend for a friend- but i can't see anywhere in Newbridge offering it.


----------



## extopia (7 Sep 2007)

I heard of one ECDL course where the building had no internet access. The participants were introduced to some email and browser software and asked to "imagine" they were on the internet. 

I'm not kidding.

Unless the person is very young or very old (and just doing it for personal interest), the ECDL is probably a waste of time.


----------



## themetunegal (7 Sep 2007)

Just got a brochure through the door yesterday from St Patrick's Community College in Naas (It's on the Limerick Road in Naas, so close enough to Newbridge) and they are teaching the ECDL. Here is the link to their website http://www.naascc.ie/ - it's in the Adult Education section.


----------



## mo3art (7 Sep 2007)

Extopia have you done this course?

I think that there is great value in doing the ECDL or indeed the MOS courses if you use computers on a regular basis.  When employing staff, if they have an ECDL on their CV, particularly if they studied it on their own time then it puts them to the top of the pile for me anyway.

I know that a number of colleges insist on a minimum of ECDL training in order to pass their ICT module as part of a degree course at the moment.

It is certainly not just for the very young or the very old at all.


----------



## Banking2006 (7 Sep 2007)

Yes the person i was recommending it for had left college- a kind of drop out! but had personal reasons. So i wanted to get them interested in something that would be useful across the board- 

Anyone recommend any other courses for such a person- they will be looking for an office job initially and maybe then pursue their dream course! Also where can they get experience in Newbridge- they work 4 days a week in restaurant and are willing to work for free for 2 days to get experience etc

That course in Naas looks good- is there a bus between Newbridge and Naas at evenings? what is typical price?


----------



## Flax (7 Sep 2007)

ECDL is fine for proving you're not a total newbie at computers, but IMO if I got a CV from someone who had done an ECDL course I would assume they know very little about computers or only started using them very recently.

Why not just buy a Windows for Dummies book or something like that? Windows and Office software are very easy to use. Just play around with them...


----------



## gipimann (7 Sep 2007)

As well as the basic ECDL, there is now an advanced ECDL which might satisfy prospective employers as to knowledge of PCs etc.


----------



## themetunegal (7 Sep 2007)

I think the rapid town link bus goes from Newbridge to Naas, and I would imagine that it passes by St Pats CC en route. 

The price of the ECDL is €450 as advertised on their website.


----------



## miselemeas (7 Sep 2007)

There are 28 centres in the Kildare area which offer ECDL.

www.ecdl.ie

Correctly used, ECDL is certification for existing skills - I use it at the end of the academic year for students who have completed a 1-year course in IT in Business as an "add-on" to their FETAC qualifications at Level 5.

Feedback from employers indicates that it is the benchmark they use when recruiting junior staff.  They can progress to ECDL Advanced or go on to further training in the applications which suit their job requirements. 

Beware of "quickie" or short courses for beginners offering certification at the end - I know many people (including my other half!) who have attended such courses, achieved the ECDL and retained very little.


----------



## extopia (8 Sep 2007)

mo3art said:


> Extopia have you done this course?



Eh, no. 

But I know a couple of people who have and have seen some of the course materials. Very basic stuff. Kids do the course at school, so it's good for beginners.

To me, someone advertising an ECDL "qualification" is a sign that they're a complete beginner with no real-world computing experience.


----------



## mo3art (8 Sep 2007)

That's an interesting comment, particularly as you haven't done the course.

As an ECDL trainer, I find that while students do attend to learn new computer skills, many students do the course to have get a qualification and a recognised measurement of their skills and/or consolidate on computer skills they have already.

While it's not the most advanced course there is out there, any admin staff I know who have an ECDL are rarely called upon to use any more detailed skills than those outlined in the course.


----------



## extopia (8 Sep 2007)

mo3art said:


> That's an interesting comment, particularly as you haven't done the course.



With all due respect, a user with over 20 years real-world on-the-job computer experience is not going to do an ECDL. Like I say, I've seen some of the course materials and I haven't seen anything I didn't know already. 

Not having done the course does not mean one is not qualified to comment on it. I already gave my opinion on what I have seen or heard directly about some course materials, content, and facilities. I expect there are other opinions too. 

I've certainly heard people in hiring positions express scepticism about whether it's a good idea to list an ECDL qualification on a CV.


----------



## mo3art (8 Sep 2007)

Oh no I wasn't saying you shouldn't comment on it, just that it was interesting to hear the views of someone who hasn't done it.........


----------



## cole (8 Sep 2007)

Banking2006 said:


> Is the ECDL still acceptable as a basic qualification?


 
Short answer yes. It is a basic qualification and a useful starting point. It gives a good grounding in the commonly used applications. As other posters have pointed out more advanced applications are available.


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Sep 2007)

ECDL with FAS funding will most likely be the best value.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Sep 2007)

mo3art said:


> Extopia have you done this course?
> 
> I think that there is great value in doing the ECDL or indeed the MOS courses if you use computers on a regular basis.


If you are using computers on a regular basis then surely you would already know most or all of what the ECDLwill teach you?


----------



## mo3art (9 Sep 2007)

Not necessarily Clubman!  Although I do take your point, and that's why many people choose to do the course to have a recognised measurement of their skills.  But I would recommend that someone who feels that they have an advanced level of skills should consider sitting a MOS exam rather than the ECDL.

For me, doing the ECDL after about 7 years of working in an admin-type situation opened my eyes.  Even small things like finding a quicker way to do a simple task improved my efficiency within the workplace.


----------



## RainyDay (9 Sep 2007)

I don't know much about ECDL, but I do come across many daily users of PCs who have poor basic understanding of folders, filing systems, network drives, passwords etc, and that's before getting near any applications.


----------



## bond-007 (9 Sep 2007)

What I found baffling was that FÁS were pushing ECDL on people who were very qualified in computers. I was in college for a few years studied computers and applications to a far higher degree than ECDL and FÁS said that it meant nothing and that employers didn't care what fancy college degree you have if you have no ECDL.  

My response was laughter.


----------

